# TFA Key Lime



## Larry (17/1/16)

Sup Vendors!

I'm looking for some Key Lime concentrate. Haven't been able to find this anywhere in SA. Anyone plan to start selling it or does anyone sell it that I don't know of?

Much Thanks!


----------



## Power Vapes SA (17/1/16)

I have a bottle from my personal collection. Around 8-9ml left.

Pm me if you want it

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Larry (17/1/16)

@Power Vapes SA you are a champion of note!!!! WBC, WBA etc etc champion of the WOOOOOORRRRRLD!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Power Vapes SA (17/1/16)

Larry said:


> @Power Vapes SA you are a champion of note!!!! WBC, WBA etc etc champion of the WOOOOOORRRRRLD!!!



Haha thanks @Larry!


----------



## Johan Heyns (12/6/16)

Hey guys

Do any of you know where I can get TFA Key Lime?


----------



## Vapington (13/6/16)

Its on the no fly list I believe


----------

